# contador ascendente/descendente



## alaniux (Mar 19, 2008)

hola, soy nuevo en este foro; el detalle es este necesito hacer un contador ascendente descendente del 0 al 9  y estando en el 9 empiece un conteo descendente al 0; esto es utilizando un 74190, gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## luky (Mar 19, 2008)

hola alaniux:

dandole vuentas a tu pregunta, a mi no se me ocurre ninguna solucion para que una vez llegue al 9 empiece a descender, el solo de forma automatica. te dejo el esquema del circuito contador ascendente descendente hasta 9. espero que tengas suerte y alguien te pueda dar una solucion .

saludos


----------



## alaniux (Mar 19, 2008)

gracias por tu respuesta; pero si se puede realizar y de echo lo acabo de terminar checalo


----------



## Freaky (Abr 4, 2008)

amigo dime porfavor k tipo de archivo es el .ewb
o k necesito para verlo
llevo 5 dias atorado con esto
y no se me ocurre como lo grar k lo aga de manera automatica
agradeceria mucho t ayuda. gracias.


----------



## alaniux (Abr 4, 2008)

hola
el archivo es de work bench baja el programa de ares es muy bueno


----------



## JimDark (Abr 6, 2008)

hola... el archivo dice que no puede "convertirse" en el electronic work bench Multisim 10


----------

